
Confessions of an insurtech founder: why single payer is the answer - saumik
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/confessions-insurtech-founder-kaushik-tiwari/
======
kxxsc
The table with the breakdown of a typical premium really tells a story. No
better evidence of America's broken and bloated healthcare-government-
insurance complex than the fact that only 46% of the premium is actually used
for claims.

------
freeslugs
Fascinating article on insurance? Why do you think insurance companies are
behaving in this manner and what do you think the solution is? Single payer,
universal healthcare? Maybe something similar to the UKs NHS?

